# Tagalog: Bebot



## VenusEnvy

Hi all! I was wondering if someone could translate a bit of this song for me. It's from the Black Eyed Peas, and it called "Bebot". I suppose it's a language from the Philippines because it mentions it in the song. 

I absolutely love the sounds and rhythm of this song and the language spoken. Unfortunately, I can't understand a word of it!  

I know that we are only allowed to post a few lines on the site, but if anyone is feeling up to the challenge, I'd love to receive a PM with more than a couple lines.



 Thanks in advance to all! XOXO


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey VenusEnvy..I just sent you a PM of the translation of the lyrics. Just to let you know, I wasn't the one who translated it. I found them on the internet, although, I can understand most of it because I'm learning Tagalog.

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi VE. Whew!!! I have never even heard of such song but let me explain to you the meaning of the lyrics culutural context included. One of the guys, I think the blank lead vocalist is a Fil-Am. 

I think I have to check this out. The only ones I know of are ''Where is the Love, Shut Up and Dont Funk with my Heart.''

First, I'll explain some of the words used:

1. bebot - girlfriend or a hot chick, or simply a girl.
2. baryo - peripheral or rural district, from Spanish _barrio._
3. pangbato - a word used to mean something to be proud of or someone/thing that can participate in any competition with winning guaranteed.
4. pare - buddy, pal. In this line pare means hey man or hey guys. From Spanish _compadre_.
5. chicken adobo - a Filipino dish of chicken cooked with vinegar, soy sauce, condiments, garlic and onions and may be made of pork or combination chicken or pork.
6. balot - a Filipino delicacy which most Westerners find repulsive. It consists of incubated duck's egg with embryo, everything is eaten - feathers, bones, head, wings, etc. The stock is also succulent.
7. Pinoy - colloquial for Filipino citizen, also males, Pinay for females, but Pinoy is a general term for common gender.

The translations are in italics. I didn't translate it word for word but by its context. 

_Girl.....you are my girl...you are Filipino...._


_Hey guys listen up_
_Here's the real Filipino_
_Native of a baryo that's pangbato_
_Went to LA to work to augment family income**_
_Cause life is tough_

** - it is unwritten law but if the family is poor, children who are unmarried have moral obligation in helping parents in terms of finances, though it depends on them if they are sensitive enough.

_But still, (in spite of poverty) all's well_
_Eating with bare hands***_
_The rice, the chicken adobo_
_Balot is sold in sidewalks and street corners_
_Pour out the drinks/spirits (into the glass)_
_And let's drink_

*** - it is common among Asians in informal gatherings and is a candid way of eating, without pretensions, worries, etc. 


_Look at the lovely girls (gorgeous babes)_
_Your beauty thrills me_
_I won't tire endearing you_
_You're the only one I'd like to be with_
_At home in a hut or hovel (refers to marriage???)_
_Your love is real/true._


_My heart is always aflutter_
_There's no one like you_
_You are a Filipino, let the world know_
_If you've got looks, shout it out_
_If you hold life dear, hang on_
_Thanks to your support_

I hope this suffices.


----------



## Lancel0t

bebot - young and gorgeous lady in laymans term


----------



## gajahduduk

OK y'all, bustin' this thread back open.

Before the popularity of the song "bebot" by the Black Eyed Peas, this word was already used in my wife's family. But the meaning was totally different. It meant "penis" and was used by the children for that meaning, as we'd use "wee wee" in English.  (Incidentally, he used "pek-pek" for a girl's privates.) My father-in-law was born and raised in Luzon, and he insists that is what it means. (Not sure exactly when he left the Philippines, but it was around the early 1980s.)

In checking this out, I've read elsewhere that the "babe" meaning as in the BEP song is sort of out-dated slang, too. But I've not been able to find any confirmation of this other meaning.

Can filipino speakers please ask around a little bit more from the older generation, especially?


----------



## DotterKat

gajahduduk said:


> .....Before the popularity of the song "bebot" by the Black Eyed Peas, this word was already used in my wife's family. But the meaning was totally different. It meant "penis" and was used by the children for that meaning, as we'd use "wee wee" in English.....



I have never heard _bebot_ being used to refer to male private parts. I agree with the previous responses that _bebot_ refers to a woman, usually one who is young and pretty. Perhaps your father-in-law is mistaken. There are at least two words starting with the letter "b", both ending in "g", that pertain to that region of the male anatomy (one actually begins as "_be_...g").


----------



## gajahduduk

DotterKat said:


> Perhaps your father-in-law is mistaken.



wouldn't be the first time, lol. But he's absolutely convinced, so it is a huge mystery. maybe it was something used just in his family. what about pek-pek?



DotterKat said:


> at least two words starting with the letter "b", both ending in "g"



ah, what are they? some reason they're unmentionable on this forum?


----------



## DotterKat

The word _p*k p*k_ is correctly used as a slang term for female private parts. It can be considered a variant of _p*k*_. Other slang variants of the latter like _k*p***_ or _p*k***k***_ also feature the letters p and k, lending some phonetic resonance to the original. As in other languages, Tagalog has quite a number of euphemisms for male and female private parts. Some people, neither necessarily old nor prudish, consider these terms vulgar and not to be used in casual conversation especially in a public forum.


----------



## mataripis

There are males with name bebot meaning young active individual. The modern societies have now bebot for female because there are women who act without finesse.


----------

